# Mastech MS6700 for SPL measurements



## oktyl (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello guys, I am completely new here. I would like to ask your opinion on how good Mastech MS6700/1 is with REW provided anybody has used it, because I am thinking of buying it. I'd also like to buy a calibrator with it and amazon seems to suggest the Reed SC-05. Any opinion on either?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If all you’re doing with it is measuring SPL, then any meter will work. The calibrator is for professional applications such as noise surveys, where absolute accuracy is imperative.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## oktyl (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot Wayne. I was however also wondering on whether Mastech SPL meters were accurate enough on their own respect to their competition. Any info on that?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

About the only thing you can go on is its ANSI classification. Amazon says it’s a Class 2 meter, which means it’s supposed to be accurate +/- 1 dB. That’s about as good as you’re going to get without getting in to the expensive Class 1 meters, which are +/- .7 dB and often cost thousands of dollars.	

Keep in mind that “accuracy” with a SPL meter relates to its ability to precisely read _noise levels._ If you’re talking about accurate frequency response, you’re looking at the wrong device.

If your intent to use the meter is for REW, there’s no reason not to get a cheap Class 3 meter like those from Radio Shack, unless for some reason you need the graph dB readings to be as accurate as possible.

However if you need the meter for more professional uses, the calibrator would be a must-have addition.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## oktyl (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot, excellent reply! I understand perfectly now.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Additional reading on the topic, if you're interested:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...n-sound-cards/62944-spl-meter.html#post561060

Regards,
Wayne


----------

